# GIVE MY PC HTPC/GAMING CASE A PAINT JOB



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

FOR MY FIRST CUSTOM RYZEN BUILD IM GOING TO CUSTOM PAINT THE IN AN OUTSIDE OF

MY CASE ALONG WITH THE AIO , MOTHERBOARD HEATSINKS AN GPU SHROUD USING

SPRAYPAINT FROM MONTANA CAN AN ID LIKE YOUR INPUT ON WHICH COLORS COMBO I

SHOULD GO FOR . MY CASE IS A COUGAR DARKBLADER X5 WHITE EDITION MY AIO IS A

ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 420 (PUMP HEAD AN RAD TOP AN SIDES NOT THE TUBES) 4

Noctua NF-F12 , 3 Noctua NF-A14 (ILL PAINT THE FRONT OF THE FAN BLADES AN FRAME

NOT THE BACK TO AVOID F'ING THE MOTOR),GPU IS Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1660 Super

Gaming OC 6G ,Motherboard GIGABYTE B450 AORUS M ,MY 32GB RAM Ballistix MAYBE

*GeForce® GTX 1660 SUPER™ GAMING OC 6G Key Features | Graphics Card - GIGABYTE U.S.A.*
Features Powered by GeForce® GTX 1660 SUPER™ NVIDIA Turing™ architecture and GeForce Experience™ Integrated with 6GB GDDR6 192-bit memory interface WINDFORC...







www.gigabyte.com

JUST THE FRAME NOT THE FANS









*Crucial Ballistix 16GB Kit (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Desktop Gaming Memory (Black) | BL2K8G32C16U4B | Crucial.com*
Buy Crucial Ballistix 16GB Kit (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Desktop Gaming Memory (Black) BL2K8G32C16U4B. FREE US Delivery, guaranteed 100% compatibility when ordering using our online tools.







www.crucial.com

*B450 AORUS M (rev. 1.x) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.*
AMD B450 AORUS Motherboard with Hybrid Digital PWM, M.2 with Thermal Guard, GIGABYTE Gaming LAN with 25KV ESD Protection, Anti-sulfur Design, CEC 2019 ready...







www.gigabyte.com

JUST PICKIN COLORS FOR NOW A COMBO OF THREE , LATER ILL DO ANOTHER POLL FOR PAINT STYLE PICKS

ALL ARE NEON UV REACTIVE AS THE FLUORESCE UNDER UV FOR EXTRA POP

NOTE OUTER COLOR IS FOR THE ENTIRE OUTER OF THE CASE AN THE INNER IS FOR THE

INSIDE AN HEATSINK TRIM IN EITHER COMBO YOU IMAGIN


----------



## weerebellie (5 mo ago)

The best thing about gaming setups is that you can customize them according to your demand and need. You are the CEO of your gaming setup, and only you have the right to change anything you want. The RGB lights, power, specifications. It all depends on the user and his budget.


----------

